# Cub Lo-Boy battery



## Nicholas Kerton-Johnson (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi All. I've obtained a 1963 Cub Lo-Boy and 1929 Ford 800N...both in need of some love and attention! Can anyone tell me what is the appropriate battery size for the Cub Lo-Boy?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.batteriesplus.com/batte...national-harvester/cub-lo=boy/1963/375cca-gas
It seems to be a BCI group 51 Check the dimensions of your battery box.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Nicholas, welcome to the tractor forum.

Please check your details regarding the Ford tractor. Year 1929 is not likely. They were making Fordson tractors back in 1929. Is it a Ford model 800 (1954-1957) or maybe a Ford model 8N (1947-1952)?? A picture might help??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot to mention the 1929 Ford 800N. If it's true, hang on to it, it could be worth a fortune.


----------



## Nicholas Kerton-Johnson (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

